# Pre-Season Ice fishing Tournaments at Alum Creek



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

If you like to ice fish than come on out and enjoy of ice fishing off the docks at Alum Creek marina

This season we are changing the format to make it bigger and better.

This year will be a two man team event. You may fish by yourself if you like.

Tournament Director: David Hoheisel 614-361-5548

Location: Alum Creek Marina 4000 Hollenback Rd, *Lewis Center, OH *43035

Time - 8:00 am to 2:00 PM

Dates: 

Sunday's in (November, 3rd daylight savings time change)10th, 17th and 24th 
Sunday's in December, 1st, 8th, 22nd, 29th.
January dates to follow if we have unsafe ice.


Rules:

Entry fee is $30 per team or individual per event.

Each team will weigh in their best 10 crappie, 9 inch minimum, and 1 Saugeye, minimum 15 inch for a total weight.

We will pay-out 10% of the field. $20 of each entry is paid out.

Example 30 teams entered.

1st place $300
2nd Place $200
3rd Place $100

In addition to the cash pay out each team will receive one ticket at *the tournament that you participate in for a chance of winning these sponsor products at that tournament.

2 Jason Mitchell Rods at each event. $49 Value each

2 Spools of Toray Bawu Super Finesse fluorocarbon Line at each event. 
$33 value Ea

2 fish Fish Talk Zapper at the first 5 events.

Six Malm Spring Bobbers at each event.

We will also keep these tickets through-out the pre-season events and have a final season drawing for Grand Prizes from our sponsors.

Any team who fishes at least 6 events will receive an additional 5 tickets for the final season grand prize drawings.

John Kernan from Kernan Insurance is our official sponsor of the pre-season dock tournament board.

Participants can receive one ticket to the final season drawing for a $100 gift card from Fin Feather fur Outfitters. Open to all members!

To qualify, participants can call John for a no obligation insurance quote on your Home, Car, or Boat are eligible for this prize.

Call John at 614-764-0121

All tickets from teams will be entered into the final season event for a chance to win the following prizes.

One Clam 2 man fish trap Nanook - $349

One Nebulus Safety Flotation - $525

Korkers
1 pair of Korkers Ice Jak Boa Boots. $209

One Slushcopter - $34.99

It is the winners responsibility to pick up grand prizes in Columbus if your not at the final season event.

More Products and updates to come!

See you at the Docks!


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

The website is http://www.icefishohio.com 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry for the late notice but we just found out about the construction at the marina at alum.

We have to put this weekends event on hold for now. The marina is going to be under construction and due to Insurance liability issues we cant access the docks.

I will have an update if any changes. We will be looking for additional lakes and will keep you posted.

Thanks 

David


----------

